

Missing iGoogle? Try Backstitch Instead - jwarzech
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/18/still-missing-igoogle-try-backstitch-instead/

======
jwarzech
I tried to do a 'Show HN' this morning but I think I might have submitted it a
bit early. (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4537457>)

We just opened our product for public testing and would love to hear what you
think.

